# Freewarefür MP3-Konvertierung



## Phantomic (5. Februar 2004)

Hi,
Ich suche ein Programm (möglichst Freeware) mit dem ich meine Sounddateien verkleinern oder MP3-konvertieren kann das Stapelverarbeitung besitzt. Heißt dass ich ganze Verzeichnisse auf die gleiche Qualität herunterstufen kann.


----------



## pflo (5. Februar 2004)

Hi Phantomic,
bei Sourceforge gibt es das
schöne, kleine Programm namens WinLame.
Das Programm ist Freeware und man brauch es noch nicht mal zu
installieren.


----------

